# a problem about mobile ati radeon hd4330 drivers



## phoenixson (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, everyone
I have some troubles with ati radeon card, I installed the Freebsd 7.2 for amd64 a few days ago, then I configured the hardware by 'Xorg -configure',the system identified my ati card as 'M92 LP,hd 4330 series',automatically, it seems that the card words well,but last night, when I tested the 3D performance using the 'glxgears', It got a so low score ,about '200 FPS',
I am sure that it is not a compatible driver for the hd4330 card,
so i install the radeon hd driver in the directory '/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd-devel/",and modifed the line 'driver radeon' into 'driver radeonhd' in the file 'xorg.conf',and reboot, but it failed, 'no devices detected, no screens found ' in the Xorg.0.log,I check the file, 
noticed that the the class of the card is not included in the supported driver list. what can I do ,anyone counld give me some advice?


----------



## j0nguk (Jul 10, 2009)

I had the same problem. But, in my case, Xorg was not failed when I tried the radeonhd driver. Check 'man 4 radeonhd'. I cannot find your card, M92 HD4330... My card is HD 4670 and it's in the man page.

Anyway, when I started xorg with the radeonhd, it gives me a worse performance. I don't know why.


----------



## phoenixson (Jul 10, 2009)

in fact,it is an ati mobility radeon hd4330 card, specially installed in the laptop.


----------



## adamk (Jul 10, 2009)

There are no functional 3D drivers for any radeon higher than the x1950.  The open source drivers are currently being worked on for r600 and r700 family GPUs.

Adam


----------



## phoenixson (Jul 11, 2009)

oh, so sadly...
are there any group or team of BSD who are working for the 3D feature now?


----------



## adamk (Jul 11, 2009)

There are no FreeBSD developers working on the 3D features, to my knowledge.  Everyone who is working on the 3D drivers for that family of cards is using linux.  However, the DRI/DRM maintainer for FreeBSD has done an excellent job of keeping the FreeBSD Mesa and DRM drivers up-to-date.  The Mesa drivers are generally cross-platform, and the DRM is already in place for your GPU, so I would expect the open source  drivers to very easily be ported to FreeBSD once they are completed.


----------

